# 2nd name server ip(from diff subnet) does not work on openvz container



## niceboy (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi,

I bought a dedi , installed openvz and created 3 containers.

1st - backup vps(1.1.1.1)

2nd - private squid proxy vps(1.1.1.2)

3rd - cpanel vps(1.1.1.3)

Everything works great.

One of my customer wanted to host a .de domain which requires the 2 nameserver ips be on different subnet.

I got a new ip 2.2.2.2 from my provider and added to my dedi and then added to my cpanel vps.

the new ip pings from outside.

But, intodns reports ns2 configured with the new ip does not respond. I even cant reach cpanel or whm thru new ip.

I confirmed that the new ip is indeed available/added inside the container.

I dont use any control panels and dont want to use one.

Any one please help me on this.

thanks.

nb


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jul 12, 2015)

What is the contents of /etc/vz/vz.conf ?


----------



## niceboy (Jul 12, 2015)

Here's config file..


```
## Global parameters
VIRTUOZZO=yes
LOCKDIR=/vz/lock
DUMPDIR=/vz/dump
VE0CPUUNITS=1000
VE_STOP_MODE=suspend

## Logging parameters
LOGGING=yes
LOGFILE=/var/log/vzctl.log
LOG_LEVEL=0
VERBOSE=0

## Disk quota parameters
DISK_QUOTA=yes
VZFASTBOOT=no

# Disable module loading. If set, vz initscript does not load any modules.
#MODULES_DISABLED=yes

# The name of the device whose IP address will be used as source IP for CT.
# By default automatically assigned.
#VE_ROUTE_SRC_DEV="eth0"

# Uncomment to limit CT IP ARP announces only to network interfaces
# having IPs within the same IP network as a container IP.
# If you want to explicitly specify interfaces, use "list:eth0 eth1" form.
# Leave commented out or set to "all" to use all interfaces.
NEIGHBOUR_DEVS="all"
# NEIGHBOUR_DEVS="detect"

## Uncomment to skip ARP queries checking for CT IP being used
## by some other machine on the network
#SKIP_ARPDETECT=yes

## Comment out to fail CT start if ARP query detects CT IP being used
ERROR_ON_ARPFAIL="no"

## Template parameters
TEMPLATE=/vz/template

## Defaults for containers
VE_ROOT=/vz/root/$VEID
VE_PRIVATE=/vz/private/$VEID
CONFIGFILE="vswap-256m"
DEF_OSTEMPLATE="centos-6-x86"
NAMESERVER=inherit # Copy from host system's /etc/resolv.conf
## Filesystem layout for new CTs: either simfs or ploop
VE_LAYOUT=ploop

# User namespace configuration
LOCAL_UID=100000
LOCAL_GID=100000

## Load vzwdog module
VZWDOG="no"

## WARNING: IPTABLES parameter is deprecated,
## use per-container (not global!) NETFILTER instead

## iptables kernel modules to be loaded by init.d/vz script
IPTABLES_MODULES="ipt_REJECT ipt_tos ipt_limit ipt_multiport iptable_filter iptable_mangle ipt_TCPMSS ipt_tcpmss ipt_ttl ipt_length ip6_tables ip6table_filter ip6table_mangle ip6t_REJECT"

## Enable IPv6
IPV6="yes"
SKIP_SYSCTL_SETUP=yes
```


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jul 12, 2015)

If I read this right you binded the IP to both your dedicated server and the VPS?

You should only add it to the vps, not the host node


----------



## niceboy (Jul 13, 2015)

@Awmusic12635

Wow! such a silly mistake!

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## MannDude (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm glad to see that @Awmusic12635 was able to answer this for you. I've marked his answer as the "best answer" for this issue.


----------

